# Баяны СССР, что-где-почем



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте. Хочу купить себе баян для домашнего музицирования. Буду играть несложные аранжировки джазовых стандартов, популярных и эстрадных произведений. Баян нужен простой, но надежный и как можно более качественный.

Из прочитанного на форуме сделал вывод, что при небольшом бюджете и скромных требованиях стоит обратить внимание на баяны производства СССР такие:
- Тульский (терка)
- Кировский
- А теперь вопрос: что еще было достойного? Пожалуйста укажите производителей и модели.

Правильно ли я понял, что не нужно покупать баяны производства СССР такие:
- Вологодский
- Ленинградский
- Восток
- Москва
- Тембр
- Школьник
- Огонек
- Рубин
- А теперь вопрос: какие еще не нужно покупать?

Прошу реально помочь советом, поэтому будьте добры, добавляйте ответы по существу. Надеюсь, эта тема много кому еще поможет в будущем.

Сколько максимум нужно платить за Тульский/Кировский/(и то, что еще посоветуете)?


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Подозреваю, что тема этой темы - "баян". Т.е. ищи по форуму и пытайся сам разобраться. Типа такой квест что-ли.
Ну вот еще раз сюда подкину, Кировский-3 в Питере в новом состоянии один добрый человек продает за 30 т.р.
Остальные менее требовательные к вознаграждению и продают б/у по 10 т.р.
По 2 никто не хочет.


----------



## grigoriys (19 Фев 2016)

vikatik (19.02.2016, 02:15) писал:


> Хочу купить себе баян для домашнего музицирования. Буду играть несложные аранжировки джазовых стандартов, популярных и эстрадных произведений. Баян нужен простой, но надежный и как можно более качественный.


Для этого вполне может подойти любой инструмент из вашего списка, если он в технически исправном состоянии, и удовлетворяет вашим требованиям к звуку и внешнему виду. Кому-то может нравиться "Тембр" коричневого цвета, с голубым мехом и настроенный "в разлив", а "Кировский" и "терка" и даром не нужны. На вкус и цвет, как говорится
Если вы действительно ищете  инструмент, а не просто собираете статистику, попробуйте рассмотреть вариант "тульский-заказной" (как "Ясная поляна", только без выборки). В реставрацию такого инструмента можно и средства вложить


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Понял, спасибо.


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

Последний вопрос - скажите рожденному в Ленинграде, что не так с баянами моего родного города?
Да, именно "Ленинград".
Смотрю на Авито на них самые демократичные цены 2-3 т.р. и никто даже не рыпается. Это не спроста.
Неужели это просто сундуки с гвоздями?
Можно ли из него чего извлечь?
Можно ли его восстановить так же, как например Тульскую терку при необходимости?


----------



## grigoriys (19 Фев 2016)

vikatik (20.02.2016, 00:34) писал:


> что не так с баянами моего родного города?Да, именно "Ленинград"


Скорее всего просто редкий (и возможно поэтому не очень популярный) инструмент. Приходилось в "живую" видеть только два "Ленинграда", но это были полные аккордеоны, большие и тяжелые. Главным их достоинством было наличие "родной" выборки (а не имплантированной "рубиновской"). Баян "Ленинград" не приходилось видеть ни разу.
vikatik (20.02.2016, 00:34) писал:


> Можно ли его восстановить так же, как например Тульскую терку при необходимости?


 Конечно можно! Только без обид, поймите правильно. Вот один мой знакомый восстанавливает "412-й москвич", но не на продажу и не для того чтобы на нем ездить. У него даже прав нет. Так что делайте выводы: если процесс реставрации важнее чем использование по прямому назначению, то не важно будет это "Ленинград" или "Москва" или "Ростов-Дон"


----------



## vikatik (19 Фев 2016)

grigoriys (20.02.2016, 01:13) писал:


> Можно ли его восстановить так же, как например Тульскую терку при необходимости?
> Конечно можно! Только без обид, поймите правильно.


Я имел в виду нечто другое, но Вы похоже ответили на мой вопрос косвенно. Объясняю:
Насколько я уже понял, у той-же Терки очень удачная и надежная конструкция и поэтому они очень часто попадаются уже бывалые (по году производства), но в отличном рабочем состоянии и процесс технического обслуживания весьма вероятно не трудоемок, при условии если эта терка "не затертая" и правильно хранилась. Т.е. материалы и технология были заложены приличные именно в нее, Тульскую Терку.
А вот про Ленинград очень мало информации и соответственно - а вдруг там есть некая особенность, так сказать "скользкая фича", которая может привести к весьма проблематичному техническому обслуживанию даже весьма неплохо сохранившегося инструмента?
А ответили Вы мне как раз таким образом, что объяснили редкость данного инструмента. Т.е. - весьма непредсказуемый потенциальный результат.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Фев 2016)

-)///


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

Dmvlad (20.02.2016, 07:08) писал:


> -)///


Это что?


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Ужасный инструмент с утопной клавиатурой и жутким розливом,зарекся больше не иметь дело с этими "инструментами".


----------



## vikatik (20 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Ужасный инструмент с утопной клавиатурой и жутким розливом,зарекся больше не иметь дело с этими "инструментами".


Это про "Ленинград"?


----------



## zet10 (20 Фев 2016)

Про него.


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2016)

grigoriys (20.02.2016, 01:13) писал:


> Главным их достоинством было наличие "родной" выборки (а не имплантированной "рубиновской"


 так в нём и стоит рубиновский выбор изначально. о какой "родной" речь?


----------



## ze_go (21 Фев 2016)

vikatik (20.02.2016, 01:59) писал:


> Насколько я уже понял, у той-же Терки очень удачная и надежная конструкция


 у тёрки очень удачный звук (ответ, тембральная яркость и т.д.) а конструкция совсем обычная, ничего примечательного.


----------



## grigoriys (21 Фев 2016)

ze_go (21.02.2016, 15:54) писал:


> так в нём и стоит рубиновский выбор изначально. о какой "родной" речь?


 ну как бы по-понятнее сказать...В "ленинграде" она хотя бы внешне не выделялась, была в одном цвете. В отличии от приколхоженной к "баркароллам" и "рояль-стандартам"двухцветной. Ну вы в курсе...
Насколько мне известно в СССР "Ленинград" был единственным готово-выборным аккордеоном, что в принципе и являлось его единственным достоинством.


----------

